# DIY Juice flavourings (picture)



## Nick (14/9/15)

Morning guys, being a chef I have access to huge amounts of food flavourings and essences, some of them top end and very expensive, I am looking for a picture of the E-Liquid flavourings with a list of ingredients on them? I know that the E liquid flavourings are firstly oil free, and secondly must not contain dytelro (sp) (a butter flavouring) I know a lot of guys will say just by the kits from the suppliers but not to be funny if I can mix my own using food grade products its a no brainer for me, I am assuming the industry uses the same flavourings we use every day in our kitchens, I just want to check the ingredients against the stuff I have at work... Vanilla or coffee essence would be a good place to start.


----------



## Mike (14/9/15)

Essences are generally not a great idea. Do you have access to ester chains, like aldehydes and acetates? I'm sure you'll have things like E330 and other additives, but the chemicals used in vaping are more along the lines of perfumery than professional cooking in my experience, most local food flavours I have used have had quite a bit of sugar in them


----------



## Nick (14/9/15)

Mike said:


> Essences are generally not a great idea. Do you have access to ester chains, like aldehydes and acetates? I'm sure you'll have things like E330 and other additives, but the chemicals used in vaping are more along the lines of perfumery than professional cooking in my experience, most local food flavours I have used have had quite a bit of sugar in them


Hi Mike, not really I suppose I could source them, at this stage just trying to understand the basics and figure out the way from there, I can look at buying flavourings on line, the small amount of research I have done keeps referring to food grade flavourings without really mentioning a product brand, so rightly or wrongly assumed they were the kind of flavourings my guys in the pastry section use...


----------



## hands (14/9/15)

i would think that early ejuice makers started started out with normal food and beverage flavorings and now some of the concentrate companies make concentrates aimed at vaping by removing the unwanted ingredients. some of the food flavorings are good to use and some are just not. that could be because they change taste by getting heated up or they have a chemical after taste or they are just not safe by having one or more of the known bad ingredients or they could just be to weak. if you have access to concentrates and know that the known bad ingredients are not in them have a go and see what they are like and let us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (14/9/15)

If you're going to use local goodies, just make sure you they don't have sugars in them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (14/9/15)

Thanks guys.. That's why I am trying to find the ingredients from a bottle of local or international flavourings.. I could then see what's in them and match them up if it's possible...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (14/9/15)

Nick said:


> Thanks guys.. That's why I am trying to find the ingredients from a bottle of local or international flavourings.. I could then see what's in them and match them up if it's possible...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Forgive my ignorance but how would one figure out the ingredients of the flavour concentrates? Especially the top international ones such as TFA, FW, Inwera and FA


----------



## hands (14/9/15)

so far i have only seen them list some ingredients not in the concentrate.


----------



## Nick (14/9/15)

You Google the comparative ingredients of food flavouring against the ingredients of the flavourings for sale on line or you check them like for like against the ones I have in the kitchens... on the food essences and flavourings we use in the kitchen by law they have to have a list of all the ingredients. .. so my logic is if I can get the flavouring ingredients then I can check them... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

